
The Problem with Putting All the World's Code in GitHub - jimsojim
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/problem-putting-worlds-code-github/
======
NameNickHN
The comparison to the Library of Alexandria is misleading, I think, because
even if GitHub goes under, almost no data will be lost. Every bit of code that
is hosted on GitHub is being stored locally somewhere by someone and and in
many cases by more than one person.

------
danboarder
This article is really about SourceForge and it's quest for revenue through
fake "Download" button-ads as a cautionary possible future for GitHub. However
I expect GitHub will avoid such blunders and I think they already have a solid
business going with private repos. At any rate, if it becomes a poor
environment developers and maintainers will move again...

~~~
Silhouette
Indeed. The premise that GitHub is "irreplaceable" seemed overstated to me. In
fact, if GitHub were really irreplaceable than any project using it should
already be looking to break their ties before they get in any deeper!

As for SourceForge, I was a little sad the other day when I went to download a
project I've used for years to install on a new machine, found it was still
hosted on SF... and then spent 15 minutes downloading the same file from a
couple of independent mirrors and checking the SHA1s all matched before I
installed it. How the mighty are fallen...

